# 2003 mk4 gti vr6 24v- cold air intake? Chip?



## vr-sex24v (Nov 20, 2011)

I have mk4 gti vr6 24v,

I just ordered my awe tuning exhaust, and I know want to get a cold air intake and chip.

I was wondering what the best choice for my car would be. Carbonio? AEM?

Also, I was wondering what software would be the best. APR? Unitronic?

Thanks


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

A quick search would've helped..

But a intake is just a filter on a stick. Stock intake design is PLENTY for an N/A vr6, just just drop in a better filter.

As for tuning, UnitedMotorsports (UM) or C2 seem to be the way to go.


----------



## vr-sex24v (Nov 20, 2011)

GTIVRon said:


> A quick search would've helped..
> 
> But a intake is just a filter on a stick. Stock intake design is PLENTY for an N/A vr6, just just drop in a better filter.
> 
> As for tuning, UnitedMotorsports (UM) or C2 seem to be the way to go.


I will change the filter, but won't changing the intake sound nicer with my exhaust and add a few hp?


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

The exhaust will be louder than the intake anyway, and you won't gain power until you're flowing a lot more air. If you want it for looks or sound, don't waste the money on AEM or any of those $300 filters on a piece of pipe kits. Look on ebay, then get a quality filter. (Might need to do some bending of stuff to make the e-bay ones fit, but they're close enough)

Also, look for 3" piping for the intake if you can find it.


----------



## Sanjay24V (Sep 15, 2009)

Autotech makes a great CAI. Comes with a composite pipe which is keeps the heat and come with a real K & N filter. The price is great too at $130. They may even have a Black Friday sale this weekend. I have this CAI and it fits great and doesn't put the filter too close to the ground. It's just below the headlight. 

http://www.autotech.com/product/col...14K.html?fromcat=golf-gti-rabbit-mkiv-vr6-24v 

Now for chipping, as I've read the front runners are C2, United Motorsports & Unitronic.More recently Gonzo tuning is making some news. Gonzo tuning has a good price of $300 including launch control if that interests you. Never seen any dyno info on this tune though or posted performance increase numbers. As for the other 3. I've never seen any evidence that 1 is better than the other 2. I'm running Uni Stage 2 and I love it. Uni HQ is local to me so dealing with a company that know what Quebec winters are like was very important. That and the Spring 2011 group buy are what made my decision.


----------



## vr-sex24v (Nov 20, 2011)

Sanjay24V said:


> Autotech makes a great CAI. Comes with a composite pipe which is keeps the heat and come with a real K & N filter. The price is great too at $130. They may even have a Black Friday sale this weekend. I have this CAI and it fits great and doesn't put the filter too close to the ground. It's just below the headlight.
> 
> http://www.autotech.com/product/col...14K.html?fromcat=golf-gti-rabbit-mkiv-vr6-24v
> 
> Now for chipping, as I've read the front runners are C2, United Motorsports & Unitronic.More recently Gonzo tuning is making some news. Gonzo tuning has a good price of $300 including launch control if that interests you. Never seen any dyno info on this tune though or posted performance increase numbers. As for the other 3. I've never seen any evidence that 1 is better than the other 2. I'm running Uni Stage 2 and I love it. Uni HQ is local to me so dealing with a company that know what Quebec winters are like was very important. That and the Spring 2011 group buy are what made my decision.


Holy crap, that cai is cheap. Thanks a lot, I'm going to get that.

Also, Uni Stage 2 is what I want. Will my car have 226 hp with the exhaust and intake or is the 26 hp separate?


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

After the catback/intake/tune you'll be around 190whp give or take a few.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

United Motorsport!!! Would not have it any other way....


----------



## Sanjay24V (Sep 15, 2009)

vr-sex24v said:


> Holy crap, that cai is cheap. Thanks a lot, I'm going to get that.
> 
> Also, Uni Stage 2 is what I want. Will my car have 226 hp with the exhaust and intake or is the 26 hp separate?


Yep and autotech is having a 40% off sale this weekend. 

Not sure if the 226 HP is including the exhaust & intake or not. Regardless It really wakes up the car. I currently have The Uni Stage 2 Tune, Autotech Intake, Maganflow Cat Back & R32 Neespeed Underdrive Pulleys and the the car is a lot of fun for a daily driver. I'm very happy with it and I probably won't do any more performance mods but then again, if a good deal on TT cams and/or a TT downpipe comes along I might mot be able to resist...


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Sanjay24V said:


> Yep and autotech is having a 40% off sale this weekend.


 Nice! I think I'll order one this weekend then. I e-mailed them and got it confirmed, the piping is 3."


Sanjay24V said:


> Not sure if the 226 HP is including the exhaust & intake or not.


Seeing how it's _advertised_ power, you can bet it's with supporting mods. I believe it also says that the STG2 file assumes you already have a catback and intake.

As for which tune... as much time/experience Jeff has had with VR6's, I'd take one of his files any day. I have the C2 file from back when he was still with C2. All I can can compare it to is giac, but it woke the car up even more, and power delivery is extremely smooth/even. It also pulls hard all the way to 7200 RPM and feels like it could just keep going, and doesn't have that power dip at ~4200 RPM.


----------



## Sanjay24V (Sep 15, 2009)

> Nice! I think I'll order one this weekend then. I e-mailed them and got it confirmed, the piping is 3."


I should have confirmed it was 3" for you/anyone reading this. I did all this research myself before I bought it.



> Seeing how it's advertised power, you can bet it's with supporting mods. I believe it also says that the STG2 file assumes you already have a catback and intake.


The Unitronic Site says they suggest a CAI & Catback for the Stg 2 but it's not required. I run the tune with a WAI & a stock exhaust when my car is in winter mode. Haven't had any issues. I know that doesn't answer the question but I just wanted to say that the difference was HUGE from stock to Stg 2 without a cold air & catback and was even better when I installed my catback and cold air. 



> As for which tune... as much time/experience Jeff has had with VR6's, I'd take one of his files any day. I have the C2 file from back when he was still with C2. All I can can compare it to is giac, but it woke the car up even more, and power delivery is extremely smooth/even. It also pulls hard all the way to 7200 RPM and feels like it could just keep going, and doesn't have that power dip at ~4200 RPM.


The Uni Stg 2 tune is exactly as you describe the C2 tune. I'd love to see a comparo of C2, UM, UNI Stg 2 & Gonzo (Stg 2 I think) just to finally see who really does have the best tune for the 24V. I have a feeling they'd all come out very close. If that were the outcome Gonzo would take the cake for including launch control for $300.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Bah $20 shipping for something that weighs less than 2lbs is bull****. I guess autotech is trying to make up some sales money by trippling shipping costs.


----------



## gtisam98 (Oct 11, 2007)

I went with abdracing cold intake


----------

